# Been to the hormone doctors ....



## It was me (Nov 1, 2015)

And he won't help me . I've just came off my fourth cycle and he told me prolactin and estro are both very high . Ran decca / test e cycle . The whole point in going was to learn about my body and get a priscription  . Total waste of time as he said no . 
I need a reliable source guys . 
Forgive my asking in my first post but I simply have gyno I and it's scaring the crap out of me . I have never had gyno before in the past but I accept it . 

I've been told prolactin gyno will go away but itself and the only thing that will really make a difference to the estro gyno is letrozole . 

I was looking to run letrozole and caber . Should I add arimadex also as AI . 
To add I have just came off a blast and now on a cruise .. 
I have looked at ' all day chemist ' and '  tiromel '  .   All day chemist need a priscription and tiromel don't carry letrozole .  
Online is so hard to discover a good source it's just hard to trust anyone  . I'm lucky to have a good gear source . 
I don't take pride in asking for help with this as I have added no value to the forum yet but in time I will . 
Any help with an online source would be greatly appreciated . If possible to get everything from one place ... 

Regards


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 2, 2015)

Just to clarify, you're asking for an ancillary source, correct?

Since when did adc require a prescription?   

There's a lot to sort through in that post and I'm about to fall asleep. Hold tight; suggestions (and inquisitions) are on their way.


----------



## It was me (Nov 2, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Just to clarify, you're asking for an ancillary source, correct?
> 
> Since when did adc require a prescription?
> 
> ...



Yeah that's correct tool steel.  My post was a bit all over the shop . I just though an explanation of my situation would be more appropriate and respectful rather than just coming out and asking where I can source .  Caber , letrozole and arimidex .


----------



## It was me (Nov 2, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Just to clarify, you're asking for an ancillary source, correct?
> 
> Since when did adc require a prescription?
> 
> There's a lot to sort through in that post and I'm about to fall asleep. Hold tight; suggestions (and inquisitions) are on their way.



I have checked ADC. Site and sure it mentions in the FAQ they need a prescription .   I think I'll email them


----------



## Milo (Nov 2, 2015)

Try RUI Products. Not cheap but you'll get it quick.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 2, 2015)

If ADC is asking for a script, that would be something they just Barely started. I'm thinking not.


----------



## Dex (Nov 2, 2015)

Some say that they require a script and you need to fax in. Most will take your money without getting it though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 2, 2015)

Don't bother with the Caber. There is no such thing as prolactin gyno.  If you aren't milking your prolactin is fine and will come down when you deal with the gyno.

Just run aromasin at 12.5mg ed until the nips cool down.


----------



## It was me (Nov 2, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Don't bother with the Caber. There is no such thing as prolactin gyno.  If you aren't milking your prolactin is fine and will come down when you deal with the gyno.
> 
> 
> 
> Just run aromasin at 12.5mg ed until the nips cool down.





Dex said:


> Some say that they require a script and you need to fax in. Most will take your money without getting it though.



Funny you say that as I was thinking the same thing . Thanks


----------



## It was me (Nov 2, 2015)

Milo said:


> Try RUI Products. Not cheap but you'll get it quick.



Thanks . 24 hour shipping is defiantly a plus . I use cem meso At the moment they to are expensive but longer delivery but still good . Might change to Rui . 
Are the research Chems good for pct ? 

I would love to save the hassle and just buy Chems as it easy . Are they effective in same way pills are ?


----------



## Milo (Nov 2, 2015)

It was me said:


> Thanks . 24 hour shipping is defiantly a plus . I use cem meso At the moment they to are expensive but longer delivery but still good . Might change to Rui .
> Are the research Chems good for pct ?
> 
> I would love to save the hassle and just buy Chems as it easy . Are they effective in same way pills are ?



From my experience their products work. But I've only used their tamoxifen, clomid, aromasin.
Like I said, they're expensive but it's an option.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 2, 2015)

I wouldnt trust RUI no way no thank you. Just my .02c
!S!


----------



## Milo (Nov 2, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> I wouldnt trust RUI no way no thank you. Just my .02c
> !S!



Care to explain?.....


----------

